# Visit to France at end of Residence Permit (long term visa)



## MelbourneMartyn

I have been granted a long term visa for Germany for 4 months, for a long holiday. They made an error, it should have been 5 months. Rather than go back through the bureaucracy to get it extended, I was wondering if I can legally visit France for the additional month?

I am Australian, so I am entitled to 90 days in the Schengen Group in every 180 days, but I don't know if that rule applies at the end of the German long term visa? 

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Technically speaking, at the end of your 4 months in Germany you will have already been in the Schengen zone for more than the allowed 90 days. Practically speaking, France will probably let you in and never really notice.

When you're on a long-stay visa for one of the Schengen countries, it's assumed that you have the right to visit other Schengen countries for up to 90 days at a time while your long-stay visa is in effect. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

